# Gas Prices



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Prices are down a bit.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

I just paid $3.04/gallon in Lost Gap, Mississippi 

It is $3.08/gallon back home.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The low before the storm


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Prices are down a bit.


 I'm very jealous. About $3.85 in New York.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## HARRY304E (Mar 25, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Prices are down a bit.


$3.65 here.

Way too high..:no:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> $3.65 here.
> 
> Way too high..:no:


When did u become a plumber?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just got some for $3.53...


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

We're all brainwashed into thinking prices like $3.04 a gallon is a good deal compared to what we were paying 4 weeks ago. But $3.04 is still high, particularly since I remember gas being less than $1 a gallon back in the day. I also remember turning a knob on the TV to change the channel lol


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> We're all brainwashed into thinking prices like $3.04 a gallon is a good deal compared to what we were paying 4 weeks ago. But $3.04 is still high, particularly since I remember gas being less than $1 a gallon back in the day. I also remember turning a knob on the TV to change the channel lol


Ahhh a young one...
I remember it at 28¢ a gallon...
I used to get 2¢ worth of gas and go make $10 cutting a couple of lawns...:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It is 3.29 here, no ethanol and 3.04 with ethanol in Tulsa.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I stopped looking at gas prices, just fill up when needed. I do however see the monthly totals when the office prints then out and it makes me say "ahhh so that's where all the money went" 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

The reason it cost so much and is about to get worst on all prices is the Fed has been printing money. 3.6 trillion scene 2008 buying bonds. There is about $1.2 trillion dollars of U.S. currency in circulation. You do the math. Oil production is up and demand is down. Dollar is going down. Soon we will be on Yin.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

$3.29 in Minneapolis the lowest it's been in quite awhile.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Central va 2.98


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I filled up yesterday at $3.85 a gallon.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Talked to my folks in northern BC 5.38 a gallon, when I filled up earlier 3.59 a gallon.


----------



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

Just paid 4.35 gallon for diesel here in Northern Calif think I will raise my rates tomorrow


----------



## Innovator88 (Sep 29, 2013)

plumbkrazyca said:


> Just paid 4.35 gallon for diesel here in Northern Calif think I will raise my rates tomorrow


I'm in the same boat. We're taking a beating on everything out here in Cali.


----------



## plumbkrazyca (Feb 27, 2013)

This forum is turning out to be a great tool to keep my sanity these days ,the girlfriend doesn't have a clue what's it like to work for yourself as she just collects her paycheck every week and lives one car breakdown away from a bankruptcy on a weekly basis.
The guys that I have chatted with since joining are all in this boat trying to stay ahead of the curve. He'll this forum is much cheaper than a therapist and I don't have a co payment LOL
We are all aces among jokers these days !!!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Track Fuel*



Innovator88 said:


> I'm in the same boat. We're taking a beating on everything out here in Cali.


 <SNIP>

*If fuel is $4.35 per gallon and you get 13 MPG then each mile cost for fuel is $.3346 per mile ... assuming each job takes 5 miles to get to the fuel fee would be $1.67 -- I'd put $1.67 on each invoice [add it to material]. Longer distances say 25 miles would be $8.36 still within reason for adding to an invoice. If you don't recoupe it as a line item and just raise rates pretty soon your labor rate will be your demise. Also what if fuel goes down to $3.90 then the five miles would be $1.50 -- Try it for awhile track it and be supprized how much it adds up to. Now remember you still use fuel to drive around so you still need fuel in as an overhead expense. *


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

3.02 today at my usual stop.....


----------

